# Website Troubles



## starfox221 (May 25, 2012)

Hello friends, my girlfriend owns the HTC One X+ (AT&T) and I've just recently setup a forum for her to use as a place for her stories. The site in question loads up just fine on my phone, as well as her computer and other devices we've tested, but for some reason, every once and awhile the site just will not plain load on her phone, even when it will load fine on mine. (I have the DROID RAZR HD btw). We've tried the usuals: clearing the browser cache, rebooting the phone, even installing other browsers (Which seemed to fix it for a bit anyways). The browser she was using was Chrome, it started working fine once she connected to WiFi and then disconnected, which leads me to believe it's something to do with her mobile IP address. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## olorolo (Apr 5, 2012)

starfox221 said:


> Hello friends, my girlfriend owns the HTC One X+ (AT&T) and I've just recently setup a forum for her to use as a place for her stories. The site in question loads up just fine on my phone, as well as her computer and other devices we've tested, but for some reason, every once and awhile the site just will not plain load on her phone, even when it will load fine on mine. (I have the DROID RAZR HD btw). We've tried the usuals: clearing the browser cache, rebooting the phone, even installing other browsers (Which seemed to fix it for a bit anyways). The browser she was using was Chrome, it started working fine once she connected to WiFi and then disconnected, which leads me to believe it's something to do with her mobile IP address. Does anyone have suggestions?


use the stock browser

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------

